# My new coffee corner



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The corner above our boiler needed some work, so Jemma asked me to build in some shelves to put the microwave on. I thought I'd go one better....


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

A nice little corner! It looks like you have everything you need.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, very neat.

Lose the tamper stand though. It's the coffee equivalent of leather driving gloves


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The white cups on top of the Classic look identical to some I have...sainsbury's by any chance?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

That all looks really lovely. I love the hasbean mat also!!

Where did you get your accessories from?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> The white cups on top of the Classic look identical to some I have...sainsbury's by any chance?


I actually can't remember, although it may well have been sainsburys to be fair.

The rest of the accessories came from a mix of places, the motta stuff came from cream supplies, some bits just collected from various shops as I've gone along


----------



## SteveyG (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks great, although I'd be concerned about the clearances around the microwave.


----------

